# Plug wires



## Stimpy

I broke one and wanted to know if there were any after market solutions before I run to the dealer and get new ones.


----------



## Stogi

The dealer sales the coil, wire, & boot together as a unit. You can find used ones on ebay for 15-20 bucks. You may be able to find something at the autoparts store.


----------



## browland

GO TO AUTOZONE, GET TWO 8MM OR 8.8MM WIRES, GET THE CAPS TO GO ON TOP OF THE PLUGS, LIKE A CAR WOULD TAKE, CHEAP FIX AND YOU WILL GET MORE PERFORMANCE FROM GETTING RID OF THE STOCK RESISTOR IN THE FACTORY WIRES. tHERE SHOULD BE A "HOW TO" ON THE PLUG WIRE MOD IF YOU WANT TO LOOK MORE INTO IT

BR


----------



## SRRBrute

I'm in the same boat, just pulled my wire out of the plug boot. I have read all about this mod and still a little confused. Do I cut the distributor end off of the new writes and just screw that end into the coil on the four Wheeler?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Stimpy

If all you did was pull the wire out of the boot then you can simply shove the wire back in. I've done that several times. My current problem is I ripped one of my boots on half.


----------



## SRRBrute

Gotcha. Ok thanks. Anybody know the answer to my question about the coil end of the auto style wires?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Stimpy

No, I did a search but couldn't find a tread. Could someone post me a link?


----------



## browland

Sorry guys I'm on the night shift and didn't see this till now. Yes buy a car style plug wire. Cut it to the length you want , which I always make them the same length as oem , put some dielectric on the cut end and screw it in till it bottoms. It will be tight but absolutely will fit .ill be in shop all day tomm thru Sunday night if you need more help, call me , 3373023193. Brian


----------



## Stimpy

Might have to lol. Appreciate the info man.


----------



## SRRBrute

Thanks a lot browland! I may take you up on that as well. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mcpyro3

i've been thinking about using msd wires and getting the dyna coils but hear they aint worth it unless you have a bbk what do yall think about it?


----------



## JLOWERY

I tried a set off dynatek coils against advise not too and I should've listened $200 wasted I saw no improvement at all nothing don't waste your money.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mcpyro3

I think I'm gonna listen lol I've heard mostly bad so ill stay away n get another stock


----------



## Stimpy

I ended up buying another stock set. They were there and I grabbed both front and rear for $40. I may take my pull offs and see what I can do on a custom wire.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## browland

Plug wires are possibly the easiest mod on the brute


----------

